# TREK 4500 vs 6000



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

Is the extra cash worth the upgrade from the 4500 to the 6000? I was considering the 4500as my first (actually second but didn't like my first bike well enuff to consider it my "first") bike but after taking a look at the 6000, which is not much more in cost, I'm considering it being an option. The next couple of bikes I'd entertain are the Kona "Lana'i" or the Specialized "Rockhopper Disc" or "Hardrock Pro Disc".

Considering my 24" inseam, it looks like (according the specs on the sites) 6000 may offer me a little more standover than all the others mentioned.

Any feedback for either model is appreciated.

Aloha,
Kawika


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Between the 4500 and 6000, the differences would be that the 6000 has a slightly better frame, has a 9spd drivetrain as opposed to an 8spd, and has disc brakes rather than v-brakes. What kind of riding are you planning on doing? and what's the price difference?

Also, from what I can see, it's the 4500 that has an XS size, a 13in. The smallest size for the 6000 is 15.5in. Am I looking at the wrong bikes?


----------



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

Correct about the sizing,,, the 13"er looked a little too cramped,,, did not ride it so not really sure, but it did look small. The 16" 4300 I stood over was just below the NO-NO zone,,, I could step over the back easily enough though,,, I was thinking the 6000's 15.5" geometry would offer more (just a little more) clearance. Price difference between the 4500 and 6000 is about $170 I think.


----------



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

Man I an SO leaning toward the 6000,,, from the guys at the bike shop I talked to they say that the 6000 will definitely be the better all around bike as it is more of a mountain bike than the 4500,,, and it's BLACK too!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

The 6000 is the best choice. I went cheap and got the 4500 (loved the orange and silver) and kind of wish I had coughed up the extra cash and got the 6000, but my 4500 has taken a beating and holds up well. I mainly use it to commute to school, bike path ride, and lighter trails since most of the harder stuff is around 30 miles way and I don't have the time to go there except on the weekends.

Get the 6000. You won't regret it. The dart fork isn't awesome, but the gila fork really sucks The only thing that has saved me on the gila fork is I got stiffer springs to install in it and it made a huge difference, but the lack of a lockout really blows nuts.

Get the 6000 and when something breaks just upgrade with something better. It's a great frame to start out with in mountain biking, and the black looks so freaking sweet anyways!


----------



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like the 6000 is gonna be my choice. The two frames geometry are almost identical,,, the 4500 looks to be more of an upright type fo ride though,,, is that assumption correct?


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Go with the Black Matte 6000. I added a WTB Rocket Pro V saddle, Shimano M647 clipless platforms, Oury fat grips, Cateye Vectra wireless, Forte carbon bottle holder, everything else is stock for now....

Go to Trek site and compare detailed specifications and highly detailed frame geometry diagrams.....

4500 at http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4500/
6000 at http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6000/

Oh..and I did get the "no reflectors" memo and will remove them some time today..LOL


----------



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

I put half down on a 6000,,, gonna be about a 3wk wait,,, time to break down and start working out again so I can ejoy this puppy.

Now it's off to do some tool shopping,,, the Topeak multitool I used to use for my GT has gon bye-bye somehow,,, probably fell out of the saddle bag and no one noticed!

Roswell52,,, How big are the M647's cages? If they're a big platform then I'd get those as they look BMX'ish,,, I'm more used to big platforms but Clipless looks like the way to go. Great vids by the way!


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Oggfueler on the new purchase. I absolutely love my 6000. I get a big ****-eatin grin on my face every time I get on this thing. I just got in from a 12 mile run on road and singletrack with my wife. I have a 4300 Disc on order for her. Due in about 2 weeks. This frame just "fits me" like a glove and feels great to ride. No back pain and shifting is a dream. Still tweeking the Avid BB5 brakes to get them right.

To answer your question, the Shimano M647's have a LARGE platform/cage made of some type of plastic or synthetic. They are actually listed as BMX pedals. They are a little heavy, but that didn't worry me as I am a Clydesdale anyway, and I often jump on my bike with tennis shoes or sandals to buzz around without clips. I like to unclip and ride the platforms when I am doing narly/scary/steep/rocky trail stuff where I need to get a foot down quick, and then clip back in quickly for climbing, etc. I think they look totally cool on the bike too! 

I read alot of reviews about these pedals, and they consistently got high marks for durability. Clipping in and out is effortless, and it is super easy to adjust the release tension with an allen wrench. I set mine at about the halfway point and then made them tigher each ride until I had them where I liked them, which is about 80% of the way up to full tight. I bought Shimano M41G shoes to go with the pedals. I like the shoes, althought the shoelaces don't look all that durable. Shoes are comfy right out of the box and relatively comfortable walking around in as well. I wear a size 12-13 and went with Shimano size 48, which fit perfect.

I found the pedals a month ago at JensonUSA on closeout for about $69.00 plus shipping. Ask around for a Jenson coupon too.

Good luck and look forward to your future posts.


----------



## southern118 (Oct 5, 2007)

i dont like the trek because how high the top tube is and how low the bottom bracket it but that is just me. i ride with a guy that has one and the clearnce is a big things on the trail and i would stay away from the hardrock because of the heavy frame. the rockhopper is a good bike but which ever fits you the best is what i would tell you to get


----------



## oggfueler (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks southern118,,, I'm sure I did! I went crazy checking all the specs out of all the bikes I was pondering. I'm pretty anal when buying anything that costs more than a 12pk so yeah,,, I did my research,,, jumped on a few bikes and chose what I liked best:thumbsup: 

Thanks again Roswell52,,, I'll start looking for a good price on the M647's here locally.

Kawika


----------

